# Depo injection + stretch marks + weight gain



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

this is on behalf of my misses as she cried the other day and i felt useless

basically she went on the injection for 3 months (some of you may recall me panicking about it lol)

so now has come off it as she has gained about 3 stone and is covered in stretch marks (her own accord of course and i not at all bothered by the sides)

basically what i need to know for her sake is

if shes on a good diet whats the expected weight loss over the next coming months, i know this may be dependant on diet but it was the injection itself that caused the gain and now shes stopped it in a perfect world she would return to her former weight...perfect world lol

secondly, stretch marks, she cried saturday morning as new ones keep coming up all the time even though she has now stopped gaining weight (lost 3lbs last week)

shes using bio oil and ive just read on here its got to be massaged in properly for full effect

the weight gain has also caused cellulite in her legs, basically all the sides upset her badly

ive told her when she looses weight the stretch marks will go and so will the cellulite, of course this is abit of false hope as i dont have a clue

so if anyone can shed some light that'd be good

p.s stuck it in personal care due to the source of weight gain etc


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Depo is a nasty filthy drug - put a load of weight on it myself...

It may be worth knowing it was routinely given to sex offenders as a form off chemical castration. it is also given to cancer patients as it increases appetite and promotes storage of bodyfat. It also seems to mimic menopause so it may be that your missis has put the weight on round the middle a bit.

It may not be entirely the Depo's doing - could be her age also, but assuming it is....

In the first few days of coming off it, I lost about 5 pounds of water weight. It's still going to be in her system for a few weeks so any weight loss efforts may be difficult for a month or so.

She may well return to her former weight, or within a few pounds.....might just be a case of watching what she eats for a few weeks to see what happens. If she put on all that weight in 3 months there's a good chance she'll lose it, I'd have thought.

Not a lot you can do about cellulite - you can't really get rid of it, and that may also be down to age - over 80% of women have it, even the skinny ones - creams and stuff really don't work - sorry!

Stretch marks tend to be permanent but if they're new, they can be minimised - there are all sorts of stretch mark creams on the market tbh....unfortunately I can't help you much - all my stretch marks are ancient and faded now and I'm past caring....


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

All i can all add to this thread is that i rubbed Bio-oil on my wifes boobs after she had a breast opp (does stretch marks too) and her scars are non exsistant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

forgot i posted this lol how selfish am i, cheers for the replies guys

you've given me a perfect answer bek cheers hun reps


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mrdaveyk said:


> forgot i posted this lol how selfish am i, cheers for the replies guys
> 
> you've given me a perfect answer bek cheers hun reps


Ah glad I could help - not a perfect answer though - just my own experience 

Really messed up my metabolism and I'm still suffering but I was on it for 2 or 3 years.... :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Ah glad I could help - not a perfect answer though - just my own experience
> 
> *Really messed up my metabolism and I'm still suffering but I was on it for 2 or 3 years....* :sad:


Same here..... fcuking awful drug and should be banned..... :cursing:


----------

